# Ford 3600 tractor question...



## Holton (Mar 20, 2007)

I'm gonna remove Injector pump on 82 3600 Ford tractor.  And any guidance would be appreciated. The main question is how the pump is connected to timing gear. Is it splined or press fit and do I need a  spercial tool to remove?  Thank's in advance


----------



## CAL (Mar 20, 2007)

Why are you taking it off?


----------



## DYI hunting (Mar 20, 2007)

Wish I could help, but I have never had to get that deep into my Ford 3600. 

What is wrong with it?  I have never had a minutes trouble out of anything on my 3600.


----------



## Holton (Mar 20, 2007)

CAL said:


> Why are you taking it off?



It's leaking externally and into crankcase. Runs good. Glennster found a link to a forums that said most external leaks can be repaired without removing pump. 

  I'm trying to get all the info I can before I jump on it. 

 Thanks


----------



## redlevel (Mar 22, 2007)

If you are going to do this kind of work, you probably need some kind of shop manual.   You can possibly find one at your nearest Tractor Supply, probably an I&T manual for about $30.  A Ford shop manual would probably cost close to $150.  

Good luck.  I have been around tractors all my life, and I can fix some very minor ailments.  I have found, however, that the $75 to $100 labor fee that good diesel repair shops charge can be a real bargain considering what I might mess up trying to do something beyond my limited skills.

Be careful about getting repair advice from internet forums.  Many times, the one giving the advice is someone like me, who doesn't know what he is talking about.


----------



## backlasher (Mar 22, 2007)

I work on tractors as a part time job, The pump has a key in the shaft. It is no problem to time. Give me a call at 478-456-2897 I will help any way I can.


----------



## Holton (Mar 22, 2007)

Thank you guys.  Igot the pump off after the sun got behind the trees yesterday afternoon. It is at Diesel Injection in Lawrenceville this morning.  

Thaks again


----------



## backlasher (Mar 22, 2007)

Make sure to put loc tight on the three bolts in the front of the pump that holds the gear on. I have seen those back out and cause alot of damage. Line the marks up on the pump to the center mark on the tractor before you try to crank. That is the only timing marks you have.


----------



## Holton (Mar 23, 2007)

backlasher said:


> Make sure to put loc tight on the three bolts in the front of the pump that holds the gear on. I have seen those back out and cause alot of damage. Line the marks up on the pump to the center mark on the tractor before you try to crank. That is the only timing marks you have.[/QUO
> 
> 
> Job is completed
> Thanks for the info..


----------

